# Perte d'espace suite à la suppression d'une partition Bootcamp



## JereIVIy (2 Juin 2018)

Bonjour,


Alors voilà, j'ai récemment installé Windows via Bootcamp (80Go) et suite à l'installation je remarque que Windows ne marche pas. Je décide alors de redémarrer mon MBP (250Go) en appuyant sur la touche Option et ça ne m'affiche que le démarrage sous iOS. Je décide alors de supprimer Windows via L'utilitaire de disque ce qui semble être une grave erreur après avoir regardé certains forums. Je me retrouve donc avec une perte de 80Go et j'aimerai obtenir votre aide pour pouvoir les récupérer (si cela est encore possible).

Voici ce que m'affiche la commande _diskutil list. _La commande _diskutil cs list  _affiche :_No CoreStorage logical volume groups found_

Et d'autres screenshot qui pourraient être utiles :

Je transmet également les fichiers en pièces jointes pour ceux qui ne peuvent pas voir mes captures d'écran.












Cordialement, Jeremy


----------



## macomaniac (3 Juin 2018)

Salut *JereIVIy*

Passe les 2 commandes (copier-coller)

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
```


la 1ère supprime la partition de type *Windows Recovery* (*disk0s3*) résiduelle

la 2è récupère l'ensemble de l'espace libre à la partition principale *disk0s2* > et au *Conteneur apfs* qui s'en exporte

Poste l'affichage retourné par la 2è commande > en copier-coller et en utilisant le procédé suivant d'affichage dans une fenêtre de code -->


dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)


----------



## JereIVIy (4 Juin 2018)

Bonjour,


Je viens d'effectuer les deux commandes ci-dessus préconisées et voici le résultat de la deuxième :

```
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 80 685 215 744 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 250 685 575 168 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 250 684 547 072 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (38538207+1) bitmap address (244d707)
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 170 000 359 424 to 250 685 575 168 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
```



Je tiens également à vous informer que je viens de retrouver mes 250Go grâce à vous!!! Merci encore d'avoir consacré une partie de votre temps à m'aider


----------



## macomaniac (4 Juin 2018)

Content pour toi !


----------



## KroMiix (27 Juillet 2018)

Bonjour, 
@macomaniac Je souhaitais vraiment vous remercier car j'avais exactement le même problème que l'auteur du post, c'est à dire que 130Go avait "disparu" suite à la suppression de Bootcamp et vu que je suis un petit nouveau sur Mac c'était vraiment la galère... En une ligne commande ça a été corrigé ! Merci encore


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juillet 2018)

*KroMiix*

Content pour toi et bravo pour ton initiative !

 un rêve de vacances : ah ! si tout le monde savait transposer comme toi l'enseignement de sujets correspondant à leur problème...​


----------



## Tritton74 (9 Octobre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> *KroMiix*
> 
> Content pour toi et bravo pour ton initiative !
> 
> ...


Bonjour merci de votre aide cependant moi ça na pas fonctionné...
J'ai une liste de disque différente. 

Je vous la met ici si vous arrivez à m'aider :




Merci d'avance


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour *Triton
*
En quoi consiste ton problème ? - si tu observes le partitionnement primaire de ton SSD -->

```
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.7 GB   disk0s2
```


en additionnant les tailles des 2 partitions : *250,7 Go* + *0,3 Go* => *251 Go* - soit la capacité totale du disque

Il n'y a donc aucune perte d'espace par les partitions existantes.


----------



## Tritton74 (9 Octobre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *Triton
> *
> En quoi consiste ton problème ? - si tu observes le partitionnement primaire de ton SSD -->
> 
> ...






J'avais à la suite de la suppression de BootCamp plus que 210Go. (40Go pour windows).
Mais j'ai réussi à bidouiller un truc en créant une partition et la resupprimant.
Donc problème réglé mais merci de ta réactivité à cette heure matinale !


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2018)

Content pour toi !


----------



## Benmoubou (30 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour,
J'ai le meme probleme suite à une tentative de suppression de partition réussie via le terminal mais l'espace disque a disparu.
J'ai donc fait : 
	
	



```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk0s2 0b
```
 mais il ne dit que ap n'est pas reconnu





merci pour vos idées pour me dépatouiller

En fait mon objectif est d'avoir une partition disk0s2 de la totalité de l'espace disque qui a disparu


----------



## macomaniac (30 Octobre 2018)

Bonsoir *Benmoubou*

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b
```


qui est adaptée au type  standard de la partition-Système

Poste l'affichage retourné en copier-coller > en faisant ton coller dans une fenêtre de code par le procédé suivant -->

dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)


----------



## Benmoubou (30 Octobre 2018)

voici l'erreur retournée :

```
iMac-des-Moulin:~ benoit$ diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b
Resizing to full size (fit to fill)
Started partitioning on disk0s2 Disque Dur
Verifying the disk
Verifying file system
Using live mode
Performing live verification
Performing live verification
Performing live verification
Performing live verification
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking extents overflow file
Checking extents overflow file
Checking extents overflow file
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking catalog file
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Disque Dur appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Resizing
Error: -69742: The requested size change for the target disk or a related disk is too small; please try a different disk or partition, or make a larger change
```


----------



## macomaniac (30 Octobre 2018)

Le système de fichiers *jhfs+* du volume bénéficiaire de la récupération d'espace (*Disque dur*) a bien passé la vérification préalable. Mais il est indiqué qu'il n'y a pas d'espace libre à récupérer en-dessous de ce volume + sa partition de secours *Recovery HD*. Ce qui veut dire que l'espace libre doit se situer en-dessus du volume *Disque dur*.

Pour voir où est situé cet espace libre > il faut une passer une commande *gpt* qui va afficher la distribution des blocs du disque. Mais cette commande sera bloquée si le *SIP* (protocole de sécurisation) se trouve activé sur l'OS de démarrage -->


quel est l'OS contenu dans le volume *Disque dur* (pour savoir s'il se trouve affecté par le *SIP* mis en place à partir d'El Capitan 10.11) ?


----------



## Benmoubou (30 Octobre 2018)

N'est-ce pas El Capitan ? Comment savoir quel est l'OS ?


----------



## macomaniac (30 Octobre 2018)

Passe la commande :

```
sw_vers -productVersion
```


qui affiche la version de l'OS installé

Poste le retour.


----------



## Benmoubou (30 Octobre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Passe la commande :
> 
> ```
> sw_vers -productVersion
> ...


10.11.6
merci pour l'aide car je suis dépassé


----------



## macomaniac (30 Octobre 2018)

C'est El Capitan. Il y a des chances que ledit *SIP* soit activé. Pour le savoir > passe la commande (tu sais que tu peux faire des copier-coller pour les saisir d'ici dans la fenêtre du Terminal) ?

```
csrutil status
```


la commande affiche le statut du *SIP*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Benmoubou (30 Octobre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> C'est El Capitan. Il y a des chances que ledit *SIP* soit activé. Pour le savoir > passe la commande (tu sais que tu peux faire des copier-coller pour les saisir d'ici dans la fenêtre du Terminal) ?
> 
> ```
> csrutil status
> ...


System Integrity Protection status: enabled.
oui je te remercie je fais des copier-coller


----------



## macomaniac (30 Octobre 2018)

Donc activé. Pour le désactiver > il faut passer une commande exclusivement dans le Terminal de l'OS de secours.

Donc redémarre > quand tu as l'écran noir > tiens pressées les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) jusqu'à l'affichage d'une  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires OS X*. Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*. Passe la commande :

```
csrutil disable
```


qui désactive le *SIP*

Cela fait > quitte le Terminal > va à : *Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > *Disque dur* --> redémarre dessus. De retour dans ta session > relance le Terminal et passe la commande :

```
sudo gpt show disk0
```


à validation de la commande > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne s'affichant à la frappe - et revalide

la commande affiche la distribution des blocs du disque

Poste ce tableau dans une fenêtre de code.


----------



## Benmoubou (30 Octobre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Donc activé. Pour le désactiver > il faut passer une commande exclusivement dans le Terminal de l'OS de secours.
> 
> Donc redémarre > quand tu as l'écran noir > tiens pressées les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) jusqu'à l'affichage d'une  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires OS X*. Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*. Passe la commande :
> 
> ...



Voici le retour

```
start       size  index  contents
          0          1         PMBR
          1          1         Pri GPT header
          2         32         Pri GPT table
         34          6        
         40     409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
     409640  117091032      2  GPT part - 48465300-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  117500672  507379592      3  GPT part - 426F6F74-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  624880264     262151        
  625142415         32         Sec GPT table
  625142447          1         Sec GPT header
```


----------



## macomaniac (30 Octobre 2018)

Les lignes *1 GPT part* > *2 GPT part* > *3 GPT part* --> décrivent les 3 partitions existantes (*EFI* > *Disque dur* > *Recovery HD*). En dehors de ces 3 partitions > il n'y a pas d'espace libre notable : en-dessus de la *1 GPT part* --> *6* blocs (de 512 octets) = une misère. En-dessous de la *3  GPT part* --> *262151* blocs libres = *134 Mo* - rien de notable.

Mais alors où est passé l'espace manquant à la *2  GPT part* (= la partition *Disque dur*) ? --> ici :

```
117500672  507379592      3  GPT part - 426F6F74-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
```


le nombre *117500672* initial désigne le n° du bloc à partir duquel débute cette partition n°*3*. Le nombre *507379592* suivant désigne l'extension de blocs (de 512 octets) qui définit sa taille. *507379592* blocs = *259,8 Go*. Voilà la taille en blocs de la partition n°*3* = partition de secours portant le volume *Recovery HD*.

or cette anomalie ne m'a pas sauté aux yeux dans ta capture initiale > car si je m'y reporte encore > dans le tableau des disques la partition n°*3* est bien mesurée à une taille de *650 Mo* = l'extension réglementaire d'une partition de secours.

Afin de vérifier si cette anomalie de mesure de la commande *diskutil* persiste > repasse la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques dans une fenêtre de code.


----------



## Benmoubou (30 Octobre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Les lignes *1 GPT part* > *2 GPT part* > *3 GPT part* --> décrivent les 3 partitions existantes (*EFI* > *Disque dur* > *Recovery HD*). En dehors de ces 3 partitions > il n'y a pas d'espace libre notable : en-dessus de la *1 GPT part* --> *6* blocs (de 512 octets) = une misère. En-dessous de la *3  GPT part* --> *262151* blocs libres = *134 Mo* - rien de notable.
> 
> Mais alors où est passé l'espace manquant à la *2  GPT part* (= la partition *Disque dur*) ? --> ici :
> 
> ...



Bravo elle est réapparue !!!

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Disque Dur              60.0 GB    disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             259.8 GB   disk0s3
```

Comment je fais maintenant pour que ces 259Go fusionne avec les 60Go ?


----------



## macomaniac (31 Octobre 2018)

Ah ! quand même... la partition *disk0s3* est reconnue pour une taille de *259,8 Go*.



Benmoubou a dit:


> Comment je fais maintenant pour que ces 259Go fusionne avec les 60Go ?



- tu t'embarques avec moi dans un aimable exercice de saltimbanque dont je raffole. Il va falloir passer une série de commandes ​
Prêt ? -->  passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo asr adjust --t /dev/disk0s3 --settype "Apple_HFS"
```

la commande change le type de la partition de secours > de *Apple_Boot* à *Apple_HFS* --> ce qui la rend re-dimensionnable. Le changement de type est sans impact sur le système de fichiers recelé dans la partition > ni sur le volume généré.

Poste l'affichage retourné par la commande + le retour d'un nouveau :

```
diskutil list
```


----------



## Benmoubou (31 Octobre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Ah ! quand même... la partition *disk0s3* est reconnue pour une taille de *259,8 Go*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Content que cela te passionne. c'est parti !


```
Fsck /dev/disk0s3 ....10....20....30....40....50....60....70....80....90....100
Adjust completed successfully
```


```
#:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Disque Dur              60.0 GB    disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             259.8 GB   disk0s3
```


----------



## macomaniac (31 Octobre 2018)

Je reviens en ligne. Le changement de type de partition a bien été effectué.

On continue la manœuvre. Passe les commandes (l'une après l'autre) -->

```
diskutil mount disk0s3
df -H /Volumes/"Recovery HD"
```


la 1ère monte le volume *Recovery HD* sur la partition *disk0s3*

la 2è mesure l'occupation de ce volume

Poste le tableau retourné par la 2è --> c'est pour vérifier que la taille des fichiers n'excède pas *600 Mo*.


----------



## Benmoubou (31 Octobre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je reviens en ligne. Le changement de type de partition a bien été effectué.
> 
> On continue la manœuvre. Passe les commandes (l'une après l'autre) -->
> 
> ...



Et voilà. Effectivement 549Mo.

```
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused    ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk0s3   260G   549M   259G     1%  134117 63288330    0%   /Volumes/Recovery HD
```


----------



## macomaniac (31 Octobre 2018)

Les *549 Mo* sont la taille du dossier contenant l'OS de secours démarrable. Pas de problème de taille. Alors on continue tranquillement la manœuvre.

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s3 %recovery% free null 0b
```


la commande rétrécit (non-destructivement pour son volume) la partition *disk0s3* à la taille réglementaire de *650 Mo* > et laisse l'espace excédentaire à l'état d'espace libre

La commande passée > repasse un :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau.


----------



## Benmoubou (31 Octobre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Les *549 Mo* sont la taille du dossier contenant l'OS de secours démarrable. Pas de problème de taille. Alors on continue tranquillement la manœuvre.
> 
> Passe la commande (copier-coller) :
> 
> ...


voici le resultat:

```
#:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Disque Dur              60.0 GB    disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
```


----------



## macomaniac (31 Octobre 2018)

Ça roule : cette mention -->

```
3:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
```


montre que la partition de secours a bien été rétrécie aux *650 Mo* réglementaires (sans avoir perdu la définition de son volume *Recovery HD*).

L'opération est un cycle ou un cercle. On va restituer à présent à cette partition son type originel *Apple_Boot* --> condition _sine qua non_ pour pouvoir ensuite récupérer l'espace libre.

Passe les 2 commandes :

```
diskutil umount force disk0s3
sudo asr adjust --t /dev/disk0s3 --settype "Apple_Boot"
```


la 1ère démonte de force le volume *Recovery HD* au cas où il aurait été remonté

la 2è restaure le type *Apple_Boot* sur la partition

Poste le retour de la 2è commande + le tableau retourné par un nouveau :

```
diskutil list
```


----------



## Benmoubou (31 Octobre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Ça roule : cette mention -->
> 
> ```
> 3:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
> ...




```
Fsck /dev/disk0s3 ....10....20....30....40....50....60....70....80....90....100
Adjust completed successfully
```


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Disque Dur              60.0 GB    disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
```
et voilà


----------



## macomaniac (31 Octobre 2018)

Cette ligne -->

```
3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
```


montre que tout est en place pour la partition de secours : type *Apple_Boot* et taille *650 Mo*.

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b
```


cette commande effectue la récupération des *259 Go* d'espace libre à la partition "donneuse" (au départ) = *disk0s2* > et à son  volume *Disque dur*

il y a une vérification d'intégrité préalable du système de fichiers *jhfs+* de la partition. La commande avorte en cas d'erreur.

Si tu n'as pas eu de message d'erreur > poste l'affichage retourné par la commande et le tableau d'un nouveau :

```
diskutil list
```


en guise de trace non effacée de la complexité des opérations impliquées par un re-dimensionnement > l'index de la partition de secours devrait être actuellement *disk0s4* et plus *disk0s3*.


----------



## Benmoubou (31 Octobre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Cette ligne -->
> 
> ```
> 3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
> ...


exact :

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Disque Dur              319.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4
```

super tout est rentré dans l'ordre.
merci beaucoup pour ton aide.


----------



## macomaniac (31 Octobre 2018)

En effet : tu as récupéré tout l'espace libéré par la réduction de la partition *Recovery HD* hypertrophiée. 

Tu as eu affaire à un accident rare mais déjà attesté : l'espace libre d'une partition *BOOTCAMP* supprimée > récupéré par la partition de secours au lieu de la partition-Système.

Redémarre une fois > et l'index d'appareil de la partition de secours sera de nouveau *disk0s3*.


----------



## Benmoubou (31 Octobre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> En effet : tu as récupéré tout l'espace libéré par la réduction de la partition *Recovery HD* hypertrophiée.
> 
> Tu as eu affaire à un accident rare mais déjà attesté : l'espace libre d'une partition *BOOTCAMP* supprimée > récupéré par la partition de secours au lieu de la partition-Système.
> 
> Redémarre une fois > et l'index d'appareil de la partition de secours sera de nouveau *disk0s3*.



Oui c'est effectivement disk0s3.

Plus exactement, j'ai partitionné mon disk pour faire un clone vers un SSD de 60Go (pour le remplacer au départ) puis j'ai abandonné l'idée et j'ai essayé de refusionner les 2 partitions. D'abord avec l'utilitaire de disk (sans succès) puis avec le terminal et c'est la qu'elle a disparu dans le warp. Puis elle est réapparu lors d'un boot sur le recovery et puis disparue encore et c'est là que j'ai fait appel à vos conseils.


----------



## PapaMaman75016 (9 Décembre 2018)

Bonsoir, 

J'ai le même soucis d'espace perdu.
Pouvez vous m'aidez ?

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         341.0 GB   disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         8.0 GB     disk0s3

   4:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         151.1 GB   disk0s4


/dev/disk1 (synthesized):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +8.0 GB     disk1

                                Physical Store disk0s3

   1:                APFS Volume OSXRESERVED             704.5 KB   disk1s1


/dev/disk2 (synthesized):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +341.0 GB   disk2

                                Physical Store disk0s2

   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            146.9 GB   disk2s1

   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 46.0 MB    disk2s2

   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.0 MB   disk2s3

   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk2s4


/dev/disk3 (synthesized):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +151.1 GB   disk3

                                Physical Store disk0s4

   1:                APFS Volume BOOTCAMP                811.0 KB   disk3s1

Merci


----------



## macomaniac (10 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour *PapaMaman
*
Seul le *Conteneur apfs* du haut du disque est valide. Les autres *Conteneurs* sont invalides : il doivent être supprimés et leur espace récupéré au *Conteneur* du haut -->

- est-ce ce que tu souhaites ?​
Note : quand tu colles un tableau du Terminal > ne le fais pas en mode brut de décoffrage > car la mise-en-forme (et donc la lisibilité) du tableau du Terminal se trouve alors perdue (sans compter qu'une grande quantité de page du fil se trouve consommée). Colle dans une fenêtre de code par le procédé suivant :

dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)


----------



## Locke (10 Décembre 2018)

@PapaMaman75016
Ah bon, tu n'avais pas résolu ton problème ici... https://forums.macg.co/threads/bootcamp-perte-de-partition.1310954 ... ?


----------



## macomaniac (10 Décembre 2018)

@ *Locke
*
Si > mais il y a eu récidive avec aggravation -->

- après avoir créé 2 partitions *OSXRESERVED* & *BOOTCAMP* > *PM* n'a rien trouvé de mieux que de les convertir au format *apfs* --> ce qui a généré 2 *Conteneurs apfs* en sus de celui du volume de démarrage...​


----------



## PapaMaman75016 (10 Décembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> @ *Locke
> *
> Si > mais il y a eu récidive avec aggravation -->
> 
> - après avoir créé 2 partitions *OSXRESERVED* & *BOOTCAMP* > *PM* n'a rien trouvé de mieux que de les convertir au format *apfs* --> ce qui a généré 2 *Conteneurs apfs* en sus de celui du volume de démarrage...​




```
3: Apple_APFS Container disk1 8.0 GB disk0s3

4: Apple_APFS Container disk3 151.1 GB disk0s4
```

Oui je veux récupérer les 150 GO pour qu'il soir fusionner avec :

```
: Apple_APFS Container disk2 341.0 GB disk0s2
```

Merci


----------



## macomaniac (10 Décembre 2018)

Passe la commande (copier-coller - déroule-la bien jusqu'au *list* final pour la copier entière) :

```
diskutil ap deleteContainer disk1 ; diskutil ap deleteContainer disk3 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b ; diskutil list
```


cette commande concaténée : supprime les 2 *Conteneurs* du bas (ce qui reformate leurs partitions de base en *jhfs+*) > supprime ces 2 partitions de base > récupère l'espace libéré au *Conteneur* du haut et à sa partition de base > réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## PapaMaman75016 (10 Décembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Passe la commande (copier-coller - déroule-la bien jusqu'au *list* final pour la copier entière) :
> 
> ```
> diskutil ap deleteContainer disk1 ; diskutil ap deleteContainer disk3 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b ; diskutil list
> ...




Voici ce que le terminal me retourne


```
Started APFS operation on disk1
Deleting APFS Container with all of its APFS Volumes
Unmounting Volumes
Unmounting Volume "OSXRESERVED" on disk1s1
Deleting Volumes
Deleting Container
Wiping former APFS disks
Switching content types
Reformatting former APFS disks
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s3 as a 7 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 8192k journal
Mounting disk
1 new disk created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk0s3
Finished APFS operation on disk1
Started APFS operation on disk3
Deleting APFS Container with all of its APFS Volumes
Unmounting Volumes
Unmounting Volume "Macintosh HD" on disk3s1
The volume "Macintosh HD" on disk3s1 couldn't be unmounted because it is in use by process 0 (kernel)
Error: -69888: Couldn't unmount disk
The target disk is in use by APFS as a Physical Store; use diskutil apfs deleteContainer
Started erase on disk0s3 Untitled
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started APFS operation
Error: -69743: The new size must be different than the existing size
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         341.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         151.1 GB   disk0s4

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +151.1 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s4
   1:                APFS Volume BOOTCAMP                827.4 KB   disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +341.0 GB   disk3
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            147.2 GB   disk3s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 44.9 MB    disk3s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.0 MB   disk3s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk3s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (10 Décembre 2018)

Entre temps (peut-être suite à un redémarrage) > les index de 2 *Conteneurs* avaient permuté --> ce qui a fait avorter une grande partie de la commande.

Comme je ne sais pas où en sont les choses à nouveau > redémarre une fois > puis passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques. J'ajusterai une nouvelle commande en fonction des index des *Conteneurs* et des partitions.


----------



## PapaMaman75016 (10 Décembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Entre temps (peut-être suite à un redémarrage) > les index de 2 *Conteneurs* avaient permuté --> ce qui a fait avorter une grande partie de la commande.
> 
> Comme je ne sais pas où en sont les choses à nouveau > redémarre une fois > puis passe la commande :
> 
> ...



Voici le résultat 

```
#:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         341.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         151.1 GB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +151.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s3
   1:                APFS Volume BOOTCAMP                835.6 KB   disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +341.0 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            180.2 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 44.9 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.0 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk2s4

/dev/disk3 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *15.8 GB    disk3
   1:             Windows_FAT_32 NO NAME                 15.8 GB    disk3s1
```


----------



## macomaniac (10 Décembre 2018)

Alors voici une commande actualisée :

```
diskutil ap deleteContainer disk1 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b ; diskutil list
```


poste l'affichage retourné --> qu'on voie si la situation est réglée.


----------



## Toinou31 (27 Août 2019)

Bonjour,

Je suis nouveau sur Mac et j'ai fais la même erreur que posté sur ce sujet.
Je vous avoue que je désespère un peu.

Auriez vous une solution pour rétablir la partition d'origine ?

Par avance merci


----------



## macomaniac (28 Août 2019)

Bonjour *Toinou
*
Passe encore la commande :

```
df -H
```


qui mesure l'occupation des volumes montés

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > en veillant à faire ton coller dans une fenêtre de code par le procédé suivant -->

dans cette page de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations montreront si le volume *Sans titre* (*96,7 Go*) de fin de disque --> recèle des données (ou non).


----------



## Toinou31 (28 Août 2019)

Bonjour et merci pour votre réactivité.

Je viens de faire votre commande.

[/code]
Filesystem      Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk0s2    400G    15G   385G     4%  439675 4294527604    0%   /
devfs           194k   194k     0B   100%     654          0  100%   /dev
/dev/disk0s7     97G   214M    97G     1%      82 4294967197    0%   /Volumes/Sans titre
map -hosts        0B     0B     0B   100%       0          0  100%   /net
map auto_home     0B     0B     0B   100%       0          0  100%   /home
/dev/disk1s1     16G   7.3G   8.4G    47%       0          0  100%   /Volumes/ESD-USB
/dev/disk2s2    7.4G   1.4G   6.1G    19%       0          0  100%   /Volumes/UNTITLED
iMac-de-Antoine:~ podo$





[/code]

Antoine


----------



## macomaniac (28 Août 2019)

Passe la commande (copier-coller - copie-la bien jusqu'au *disk0* final) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s5 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s6 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s7 ; diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b ; diskutil list disk0
```


la commande supprime les partitions inutiles > récupère l'espace libéré à la partition du volume *Mac OS* > affiche la nouvelle configuration du disque interne

Poste l'affichage complet retourné > en faisant ton coller dans une fenêtre de code par le procédé suivant (et pas en mode brut) -->

dans cette page de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)


----------



## Toinou31 (28 Août 2019)

```
Last login: Wed Aug 28 07:57:12 on ttys000
iMac-de-Antoine:~ podo$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s5 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s6 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s7 ; diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b ; diskutil list disk0
Started erase on disk0s3 Recovery HD
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started erase on disk0s4 NO NAME
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started erase on disk0s5 NO NAME
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started erase on disk0s6 NO NAME
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started erase on disk0s7 NO NAME
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Resizing to full size (fit to fill)
Started partitioning on disk0s2 Mac OS
Verifying the disk
Verifying file system
Volume could not be unmounted
Using live mode
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -l -x /dev/rdisk0s2
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Mac OS appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Resizing
Modifying partition map
Growing file system
Finished partitioning on disk0s2 Mac OS
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Mac OS                  402.9 GB   disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Sans titre              96.7 GB    disk0s8
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Mac OS                  402.9 GB   disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Sans titre              96.7 GB    disk0s8
iMac-de-Antoine:~ podo$
```


----------



## Toinou31 (28 Août 2019)

Merci beaucoup, il me reste encore une partition de 96,7Go


----------



## macomaniac (28 Août 2019)

Je me posais des questions sur l'indexage actuel > le tableau de l'occupation des volumes assignant un index *disk0s7* à la dernière partition du volume *Sans titre*. Alors qu'elle est actuellement *disk0s8*.

Passe alors la commande :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s8 ; diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b ; diskutil list disk0
```


qui supprime la dernière partition > récupère son espace > réaffiche la configuration du disque

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## macomaniac (28 Août 2019)

Note : je viens d'éditer ma commande. Rafraîchis la page et passe la commande éditée.


----------



## Toinou31 (28 Août 2019)

```
Last login: Wed Aug 28 07:57:12 on ttys000
iMac-de-Antoine:~ podo$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s5 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s6 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s7 ; diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b ; diskutil list disk0
Started erase on disk0s3 Recovery HD
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started erase on disk0s4 NO NAME
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started erase on disk0s5 NO NAME
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started erase on disk0s6 NO NAME
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started erase on disk0s7 NO NAME
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Resizing to full size (fit to fill)
Started partitioning on disk0s2 Mac OS
Verifying the disk
Verifying file system
Volume could not be unmounted
Using live mode
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -l -x /dev/rdisk0s2
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Mac OS appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Resizing
Modifying partition map
Growing file system
Finished partitioning on disk0s2 Mac OS
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Mac OS                  402.9 GB   disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Sans titre              96.7 GB    disk0s8
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Mac OS                  402.9 GB   disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Sans titre              96.7 GB    disk0s8
iMac-de-Antoine:~ podo$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s8 ; diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b ; diskutil list disk0
Started erase on disk0s8 Sans titre
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Resizing to full size (fit to fill)
Started partitioning on disk0s2 Mac OS
Verifying the disk
Verifying file system
Volume could not be unmounted
Using live mode
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -l -x /dev/rdisk0s2
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Mac OS appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Resizing
Modifying partition map
Growing file system
Finished partitioning on disk0s2 Mac OS
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Mac OS                  499.8 GB   disk0s2
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Mac OS                  499.8 GB   disk0s2
iMac-de-Antoine:~ podo$
```


----------



## Toinou31 (28 Août 2019)

Merci beaucoup, j'ai bien qu'une seule partition mais celle ci a 111,42 Go d'utilisé.  Est il possible de la remettre a 0 ?


----------



## macomaniac (28 Août 2019)

Ton problème de récupération d'espace est résolu.

Mais je note qu'il manque sous la partition du volume *Mac OS* --> une partition de secours (*650 Mo*) qui pourrait bien être utile à l'occation.

Passe la commande :

```
sw_vers -productVersion
```


qui affiche la version de l'OS installé

Poste le retour.

Passe aussi la commande :

```
diskutil info disk0s2
```


qui affiche un tableau d'informations sur le volume *Mac OS*

Poste le tableau --> que je voie l'occupation de l'espace.


----------



## Toinou31 (28 Août 2019)

```
Last login: Wed Aug 28 08:08:14 on ttys000
iMac-de-Antoine:~ podo$ sw_vers -productVersion
10.13.6
iMac-de-Antoine:~ podo$ diskutil info disk0s2
   Device Identifier:        disk0s2
   Device Node:              /dev/disk0s2
   Whole:                    No
   Part of Whole:            disk0

   Volume Name:              Mac OS
   Mounted:                  Yes
   Mount Point:              /

   Partition Type:           Apple_HFS
   File System Personality:  Journaled HFS+
   Type (Bundle):            hfs
   Name (User Visible):      Mac OS Extended (Journaled)
   Journal:                  Journal size 40960 KB at offset 0x1bb9e000
   Owners:                   Enabled

   OS Can Be Installed:      Yes
   Media Type:               Generic
   Protocol:                 SATA
   SMART Status:             Verified
   Volume UUID:              0855C8C8-7BD5-3405-9CBC-BA5F783844DF
   Disk / Partition UUID:    5BFCBB82-76B8-4DA2-831D-F37D0A8E3AA8
   Partition Offset:         209735680 Bytes (409640 512-Byte-Device-Blocks)

   Disk Size:                499.8 GB (499763888128 Bytes) (exactly 976101344 512-Byte-Units)
   Device Block Size:        512 Bytes

   Volume Total Space:       499.8 GB (499763888128 Bytes) (exactly 976101344 512-Byte-Units)
   Volume Used Space:        14.6 GB (14573948928 Bytes) (exactly 28464744 512-Byte-Units) (2.9%)
   Volume Free Space:        485.2 GB (485189939200 Bytes) (exactly 947636600 512-Byte-Units) (97.1%)
   Allocation Block Size:    4096 Bytes

   Read-Only Media:          No
   Read-Only Volume:         No

   Device Location:          Internal
   Removable Media:          Fixed

   Solid State:              No
   Hardware AES Support:     No

iMac-de-Antoine:~ podo$
```


----------



## macomaniac (28 Août 2019)

OS High Sierra. Pour la recréation d'une partition de secours > il faudrait que tu télécharges un installateur de High Sierra depuis l'App Store. Voici le lien : ☞*High Sierra*☜ (clique le lien rouge) -->

- quand tu disposes de l'installateur qui va ouvrir automatiquement une fenêtre d'installation à la fin du téléchargement => lance l'installation à destination du volume *Mac OS* démarré. Seul le Logiciel-Système sera restauré (sans que cela n'affecte ton compte d'utilisateur) > mais avant cela une partition de secours sera recréée en-dessous de la partition macOS > avec un volume *Recovery HD* (non monté par défaut). En cas de problèmes (réparation du volume de l'OS > réinstallation de son OS) > si tu ne pouvais pas démarrer le volume *Mac OS* => tu pourrais démarrer en mode secours (*⌘R*).​
----------

Je note cette occupation du volume *Mac OS* :

```
Volume Used Space:        14.6 GB
```


*14,6 Go* = une installation propre. Je ne vois nulle part de *111,4 Go*...


----------



## Toinou31 (28 Août 2019)

Merci je viens de lancer le téléchargement et vous tiens au courant.
Voici une capture d'écran de l'utilitaire de disque.


----------



## macomaniac (28 Août 2019)

La mesure de l'Utilitaire de disque ne correspond pas aux informations du volume.

Passe encore la commande :

```
df -H /
```


qui mesure l'occupation du volume démarré (= *Mac OS*)

Poste le retour.


----------



## Toinou31 (28 Août 2019)

```
Last login: Wed Aug 28 09:34:40 on console
iMac-de-Antoine:~ podo$ df -H /
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk0s2   499G    13G   486G     3%  443429 4294523850    0%   /
iMac-de-Antoine:~ podo$
```

je viens de terminer l'installation et en regardant l'utilitaire j'ai bien 13 Go.
Maintenant comment être sur de bien avoir la restauration ?


----------



## macomaniac (28 Août 2019)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil list disk0
```


qui affiche la configuration du disque interne

Poste le retour.


----------



## Toinou31 (28 Août 2019)

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide. 
J’ai essayé de réinstaller Windows. En partitionnant une partie de mon disque dur. 
Après avoir fait l’installation de Windows. Et de l’installation des drivers BootCamp, mon ordinateur redémarre et au bout de 10 secondes mon écran s’arrête avec un écran bleu qui apparaît et le code WDF_VIOLATION. 
J’ai branché un autre clavier pour rentrer mon mot de passe dans Windows car mon clavier sans fil mac n’était pas reconnu. 

Avez vous une idée sur ce problème ?


----------



## Locke (28 Août 2019)

Toinou31 a dit:


> Merci beaucoup pour votre aide.


Tu aurais pu répondre à la question #62 avant de continuer.


Toinou31 a dit:


> J’ai essayé de réinstaller Windows. En partitionnant une partie de mon disque dur.


Si tu n'a pas utilisé Assistant Boot Camp, ça ne m'étonne pas du tout et je ne sais plus comment dire et enfoncer le clou en mentionnant que de tenter un partitionnement avant sera un échec total. C'est Assistant Boot Camp le maître de cérémonie de l'installation et en aucun cas l'utilisateur !

A ce stade, tu es bon pour tout effacer manuellement, faire une vérification que tout est en ordre et utiliser impérativement Assistant Boot Camp pour l'installation d'une version de Windows. Sorti de là, ce sera toujours un cuisant échec.


----------



## Toinou31 (28 Août 2019)

Je ne peux pas le faire avec Boot Camp, ça ne me propose pas l'installation de windows ..


----------



## Locke (28 Août 2019)

Toinou31 a dit:


> Je ne peux pas le faire avec Boot Camp, ça ne me propose pas l'installation de windows ..


Je vais me répéter Assistant Boot Camp *ne supporte pas* que le disque dur interne soit partitionné !

Avant de continuer, que dis très exactement /A propos de ce Mac ? Pour enlever toute ambiguïté, fais une copie écran de la fenêtre.


----------



## Toinou31 (28 Août 2019)

voici la copie de l'écran


----------



## Locke (28 Août 2019)

Toinou31 a dit:


> voici la copie de l'écran


Ayant eu ce type d'iMac de 2011, tu ne peux pas utiliser un fichier .iso, il te faut impérativement utiliser le SuperDrive de l'iMac avec une copie de Windows gravée depuis un vrai PC et vérifier que ledit DVD est bien démarrable. Toute autre tentative y compris depuis une clé USB sera un échec total, il n'y a pas d'autre alternative. Et avec seulement 4 Go de mémoire, macOS High Sierra est bien à l'étroit.

La seule alternative pour une version de Windows est l'utilisation d'une machine virtuelle avec Parallels Desktop ou VMware, mais avec seulement 4 Go de mémoire, tu oublies complètement.


----------



## Toinou31 (28 Août 2019)

merci pour votre réponse. peut on en trouver dans le commerce des dvd d'installation de windows ?


----------



## Locke (28 Août 2019)

Toinou31 a dit:


> merci pour votre réponse. peut on en trouver dans le commerce des dvd d'installation de windows ?


Officiellement Microsoft ne vend plus de DVD, c'est comme chez Apple, tout est dématérialisé sous forme d'un petit fichier .exe en téléchargement qui ne fonctionnera pas avec ton iMac. Tu peux trouver un DVD, mais je te laisse faire les recherches toi-même.


----------



## joris342605 (21 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour,
j'ai supprimer la partition boot camp mais n'arrive pas à récupérer l'espace disque. Pouvez-vous m'aider ?

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2


/dev/disk1 (synthesized):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1

                                Physical Store disk0s2

   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            73.3 GB    disk1s1

   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 23.0 MB    disk1s2

   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                519.6 MB   disk1s3

   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4


----------



## macomaniac (21 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour *joris
*
Il n'y a pas d'espace vacant sur ton disque ; la partition *apfs* = *121,1 Go* + la partition *EFI* = *0,2 Go* => *121,3 Go* : la totalité de la capacité de ton disque.

- si c'est le descriptif du volume de démarrage qui t'interpelle -->​

```
1:           APFS Volume Macintosh HD      73.3 GB    disk1s1
```


sache qu'un volume *apfs* n'a que la taille de ses données (ici *73,3 Go* d'occupation pour *Macintosh HD*) > et pour limite d'expansion la capacité totale du *Conteneur* (ici *121,1 Go*).


----------



## joris342605 (21 Octobre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *joris
> *
> Il n'y a pas d'espace vacant sur ton disque ; la partition *apfs* = *121,1 Go* + la partition *EFI* = *0,2 Go* => *121,3 Go* : la totalité de la capacité de ton disque.
> 
> ...



j'essaye de refaire un boot camp mais cela me dit que l'espace est insuffisant et qu'il me faut 40 Go de libre (pourtant je les ai !!). Comment est-ce possible ? Merci d'avance pour vos conseils.


----------



## macomaniac (21 Octobre 2019)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
```


la commande affiche les *snapshots* éventuels du volume de démarrage (instantanés verrouilleurs d'espace-disque)

Poste le retour > en faisant ton coller dans une fenêtre de code par le procédé suivant -->

dans cette page de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)


----------



## joris342605 (21 Octobre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Passe la commande (copier-coller) :
> 
> ```
> tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
> ...



Aucune réponse du terminal à cette commande.


----------



## macomaniac (21 Octobre 2019)

Donc pas de *snapshots*.

- tu as *73,3 Go* d'occupation pour *Macintosh HD* + *1,6 Go* pour les 3 volumes auxiliaires = *74,9 Go*. Le *Conteneur* ayant une capacité de *121,1 Go* --> tu as *46,2 Go* d'espace libre. Sachant que tu dois garder de l'espace disponible dans le *Conteneur* (ne serait-ce que pour faire une mise-à-jour d'OS) > disons *10 Go* => il ne te reste plus que *36,2 Go* disponibles. Trop peu pour une partition *BOOTCAMP*.​
Conclusion : il faudrait que tu diminues la taille de l'occupation de* Macintosh HD* autour de *60 Go* > si tu veux avoir les coudées franches.


----------



## joris342605 (21 Octobre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Donc pas de *snapshots*.
> 
> - tu as *73,3 Go* d'occupation pour *Macintosh HD* + *1,6 Go* pour les 3 volumes auxiliaires = *74,9 Go*. Le *Conteneur* ayant une capacité de *121,1 Go* --> tu as *46,2 Go* d'espace libre. Sachant que tu dois garder de l'espace disponible dans le *Conteneur* (ne serait-ce que pour faire une mise-à-jour d'OS) > disons *10 Go* => il ne te reste plus que *36,2 Go* disponibles. Trop peu pour une partition *BOOTCAMP*.​
> Conclusion : il faudrait que tu diminues la taille de l'occupation de* Macintosh HD* autour de *60 Go* > si tu veux avoir les coudées franches.



ok je comprend ton conseil et te remercie néanmoins le mac ne "demande" que 40Go pour cette opération. La première fois c'etait ok, et la, en réessayant le boot camp, ca bloque. Je pensais donc que le problème venait de la reconnaissance de l'espace libre. Je vais réduire le contenu de "Macintosh HD" mais pense que le problème sera le même.


----------



## macomaniac (21 Octobre 2019)

On peut si tu veux enquêter sur la taille des dossiers dans le volume *Macintosh HD* --> on a parfois des surprises en ce qui concerne la Bibliothèque personne (du compte d'utilisateur - graphiquement masquée par défaut).


----------



## JordanS06 (23 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour à tous,

Après vous avoir tous bien lu, rien ne semble solutionner mon cas précis ...
J'avais depuis maintenant plusieurs années une partition Boot Camp de 50Go, que j'ai décidé de supprimer. Chose faite via boot camp, mais un message d'erreur est apparu (et je ne me souviens malheureusement plus de ce message ...). La partition a bien disparu et mes 50Go aussi !!

Voici ce que m'affiche la commande _diskutil list. _La commande _diskutil cs list  _affiche :_No CoreStorage logical volume groups found





Cordialement 

Jordan_


----------



## macomaniac (23 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour *Jordan
*
Passe la commande (copier-coller direct) -->

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande récupère l'ensemble de l'espace libre disponible en-dessous de la partition *apfs* > puis réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour intégral de la commande > ce : en copier-coller (pas de capture) > ton coller dans une fenêtre de code par le procédé suivant -->

dans cette page de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)


----------



## JordanS06 (23 Octobre 2019)

Un très très grand merci, problème réglé !! 


```
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 49 999 253 504 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 499 898 105 856 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 499 897 077 760 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (467+1) bitmap address (1191a03)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (469+1) bitmap address (1191a03)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (472+3) bitmap address (1191a03)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (477+4) bitmap address (1191a03)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (483+2) bitmap address (1191a03)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (486+1) bitmap address (1191a03)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (488+1) bitmap address (1191a03)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (515+4) bitmap address (1191a03)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (520+1) bitmap address (1191a03)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (536+2) bitmap address (1191a03)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (549+1) bitmap address (1191a03)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (552+1) bitmap address (1191a03)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (600+1) bitmap address (1191a03)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (607+1) bitmap address (1191a03)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (620+2) bitmap address (1191a03)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (631+3) bitmap address (1191a03)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (644+1) bitmap address (1191a03)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (649+1) bitmap address (1191a03)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (654+2) bitmap address (1191a03)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (668+2) bitmap address (1191a03)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (705+1) bitmap address (1191a03)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (708+1) bitmap address (1191a03)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (714+3) bitmap address (1191a03)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (723+1) bitmap address (1191a03)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (739+1) bitmap address (1191a03)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (756+1) bitmap address (1191a03)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (761+1) bitmap address (1191a03)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (788+2) bitmap address (1191a03)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (805+1) bitmap address (1191a03)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (814+1) bitmap address (1191a03)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (822+1) bitmap address (1191a03)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (824+3) bitmap address (1191a03)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (830+2) bitmap address (1191a03)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (832+17) bitmap address (1191a03)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (851+3) bitmap address (1191a03)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (857+1) bitmap address (1191a03)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (868+2) bitmap address (1191a03)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (871+2) bitmap address (1191a03)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (874+4) bitmap address (1191a03)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (881+1) bitmap address (1191a03)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (884+1) bitmap address (1191a03)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (891+2) bitmap address (1191a03)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (894+2) bitmap address (1191a03)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (896+7) bitmap address (1191a03)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (907+1) bitmap address (1191a03)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (926+6) bitmap address (1191a03)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (933+1) bitmap address (1191a03)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (936+2) bitmap address (1191a03)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (939+2) bitmap address (1191a03)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (943+4) bitmap address (1191a03)
too many warnings generated; suppressing subsequent ones
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 449 898 852 352 to 499 898 105 856 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         499.9 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +499.9 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            376.7 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 29.3 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                507.4 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      4.3 GB     disk1s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (23 Octobre 2019)

En effet : tu as récupéré l'espace libre.


----------



## Tristan B (27 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour,

Comme beaucoup ici j'ai voulu installer Windows à partir d'un ISO pour ma conjointe sur son mac (et j'y connais rien au mac) mais le process avait l'air simple, pas de bol ce n'est pas le cas a priori.

Résultat : disque dur partitionné avec disparition 1 To /2. (enfin cf. problème de tout le monde avant)






Oh Dieu du Mac macomaniac j'ai besoin de toi ( too much ???).

Voici ce que j'obtiens avec le diskutil :


```
diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            510.4 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +510.0 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 3223C64F-3C98-45CC-AA56-5CF929E6B066
                                 Unlocked Encrypted

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *15.5 GB    disk2
   1:               Windows_NTFS TOSHIBA                 15.5 GB    disk2s1
```

Je serais tenter d'essayer des trucs dis précédemment mais j'ai peur de faire un bêtise.

Comment récupérer l'intégralité de mon disque ? 
Et comment puis-je faire pour installer Windows ?

Merci Beaucoup,

Bonne journée

Tristan


----------



## macomaniac (27 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour *Tristan*

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 3223C64F-3C98-45CC-AA56-5CF929E6B066 0b ; diskutil list
```


qui récupère l'espace libre > puis réaffiche la configuration des disques

Poste le retour intégral de la commande (que je sache où ça bloque en cas d'échec).


----------



## Tristan B (27 Novembre 2019)

Merci de ton aide :


```
diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            510.4 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +510.0 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 3223C64F-3C98-45CC-AA56-5CF929E6B066
                                 Unlocked Encrypted

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *15.5 GB    disk2
   1:               Windows_NTFS TOSHIBA                 15.5 GB    disk2s1

iMac-de-Axelle:~ axellebertron$ diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 3223C64F-3C98-45CC-AA56-5CF929E6B066 0b ; diskutil list
The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is 3223C64F-3C98-45CC-AA56-5CF929E6B066
Started CoreStorage operation
Checking prerequisites for resizing Logical-Physical volume stack
Growing Logical-Physical volume stack
Verifying file system
Using live mode
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Growing Core Storage Physical Volume from 510 362 574 848 to 999 345 127 424 bytes
Copying booter
Growing disk partition
Modifying partition map
Growing Core Storage data structures
Resizing Core Storage Physical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Physical Volume to 999 345 127 424 bytes
Growing Logical Volume
Resizing Core Storage Logical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Logical Volume to 998 982 549 504 bytes
Growing file system
Finished CoreStorage operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +999.0 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 3223C64F-3C98-45CC-AA56-5CF929E6B066
                                 Unlocked Encrypted

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *15.5 GB    disk2
   1:               Windows_NTFS TOSHIBA                 15.5 GB    disk2s1
```

T'es un génie ça m'a l'air bon (crucifixion par Madame éviter +1)

Comme je fais pour installer mon Windows, stp ?


----------



## macomaniac (27 Novembre 2019)

Content pour toi !

- en ce qui concerne l'installation de Windows et le type d'*ISO* à utiliser : il te faut attendre l'avis de *Locke*. N'installant ni n'utilisant Windows => je n'ai pas d'expérience sur ces questions.​


----------



## Tristan B (27 Novembre 2019)

OK merci beaucoup pour ton aide


----------



## Locke (27 Novembre 2019)

Tristan B a dit:


> Comme beaucoup ici j'ai voulu installer Windows à partir d'un ISO pour ma conjointe sur son mac (et j'y connais rien au mac) mais le process avait l'air simple, pas de bol ce n'est pas le cas a priori.


Dans quel Mac tu tentes une installation. Que dis /A propos de ce Mac ? Une copie écran de la fenêtre serait la bienvenue.




Il sort d'où ce fichier .iso, car il n'est pas officiel. Le vrai fichier .iso a pour nom exact *Win10_1909_French_x64.iso* et se télécharge légalement ici... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ...ce que mentionne très bien Apple là... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201468


----------



## Tristan B (27 Novembre 2019)

Bonsoir Locke, merci de ton aide,

Voici pour le mac :





Et voici la nouvelle capture avec la bonne version :






bonne version ; ISO téléchargé puis copié sur la clé TOSHIBA, j'attends tes ordres ... 

Encore merci pour ton aide


----------



## Locke (27 Novembre 2019)

Tristan B a dit:


> bonne version ; ISO téléchargé puis copié sur la clé TOSHIBA.


Pourquoi faire, ça ne sert à rien ! Tu n'as pas besoin de clé USB, ni non plus de téléchargé quoi que ce soit.

Tu as un iMac de 2017, que fait Assistant Boot Camp ? Une fois lancé il propose de sélectionner le fichier .iso, puis une taille de partition. Ensuite, il télécharge dans un espace virtuel les pilotes/drivers nécessaires et passe la main à la main à l'installateur de Windows. Sous Windows l'installation est classique, sauf qu'à un moment précis dans l'installation...




...il faudra impérativement sélectionner la partition ayant pour nom BOOTCAMP en majuscules, faire un double-clic sur Formater, accepter la suite et poursuivre l'installation. Une fois que l'installateur à terminé il repasse la main a Assistant Boot Camp qui installe les pilotes/drivers et efface l'espace virtuel dans lequel ils sont contenus. Le premier redémarrage se fera systématiquement et toujours sur la partition Windows. Pour démarrer sous macOS, il te faudra redémarrer en maintenant la touche *alt*, sélectionner l'icône de Macintosh HD et tu seras dans ta session.

Pour que ce soit macOS le système au démarrage, il te faut aller dans Préférences Système/Disque de démarrage, faire un clic sur le petit cadenas en bas à gauche, entrer ton mot de passe, sélectionner l'icône de Macintosh HD et un clic sur Redémarrer. Tu auras compris que pour avoir accès à la partition Windows, qu'il te faudra démarrer en maintenant la touche *alt* et sélectionner son icône.


----------



## Tristan B (28 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour Locke

" Pourquoi faire, ça ne sert à rien ! Tu n'as pas besoin de clé USB, ni non plus de téléchargé quoi que ce soit. " Cette partie n'est pas clair pour moi.

J'ai cliqué sur Installé et même chose que précédemment : 












Au moins ce coup ci pas de "perte" de disque j'ai de nouveau mes 1 TO

Ma question : Comment arriver jusqu'a l'écran que tu montres ? Quel est le process ? 

Merci de ton aide et bonne journée


----------



## Locke (28 Novembre 2019)

Tristan B a dit:


> Au moins ce coup ci pas de "perte" de disque j'ai de nouveau mes 1 TO


Remarque très importante, Assistant Boot Camp ne supporte pas que le moindre matériel USB soit connecté, mais rien du tout. Est-ce bien le cas ?


----------



## Tristan B (28 Novembre 2019)

OKi, je réessaye sans rien. Merci


----------



## Tristan B (28 Novembre 2019)

De nouveau un echec, rien de branché, sauf la sourie (usb bluetooth) car à un moment il s'est mis à rechercher un périphérique sourie donc je l'ai reconnectée 5s le temps qu'il arrete de chercher.

Une autre idée ?

L'iso est sur le bureau il s'agit bien du Win10_1909_French_x64.iso


----------



## Locke (30 Novembre 2019)

Tristan B a dit:


> De nouveau un echec, rien de branché, sauf la sourie (usb bluetooth) car à un moment il s'est mis à rechercher un périphérique sourie donc je l'ai reconnectée 5s le temps qu'il arrete de chercher.


Echec c'est bien, mais qu'est-ce qui est affiché comme message d'erreur, à quel moment dans la fenêtre d'installation de Windows, est-ce le partitionnement se déroule bien en passant la main d'Assistant Boot Camp vers l'installateur de Windows, etc ?

Par défaut une Magic mouse ne sera pas reconnue, selon la génération de Mac il faut avoir un clavier et une souris filaire. Possédant les deux, à ce jour je n'ai jamais rencontré de problèmes, mais ça Apple ne le précise pas.


----------



## Tristan B (1 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour Locke,

merci de ton retour,  


L' ISO Windows à été télécharger aujourd'hui même depuis le site windows, comme indiqué dans la procédure Apple : 
(https://help.apple.com/bootcamp/assistant/6.1/#/bcmp173b3bf2)





Voici l'écran de configuration avant le message d'erreur (qui apparait au bout de plusieurs minutes) :






Voici le message d'erreur qui s'affiche :





Le clavier est un clavier Apple et la souris est une une basique hp sans fils avec un dongle USB pour le bluetooth.

Merci pour ton aide


----------



## Locke (1 Décembre 2019)

Tristan B a dit:


> Le clavier est un clavier Apple et la souris est une une basique hp sans fils avec un dongle USB pour le bluetooth.


Non, elle ne sera pas reconnue en Bluetooth, il faut impérativement une souris filaire.

Sinon, recommence avec une vraie souris filaire et un taille de 128 Go, car ça démarre bien mais semble bloquer pour l'expansion du fichier .iso en interne.


----------



## Tristan B (1 Décembre 2019)

J'ai trouvé une souris filaire que j'ai branché pour remplacer et j'ai testé : 






malheureusement : 







Riçen en USB, j'ai aussi testé 256Go sans succès. 

D'autres idées  ?


----------



## Locke (1 Décembre 2019)

Tristan B a dit:


> D'autres idées  ?


D'après la dernière copie écran tu as un problème de volume, donc dans la structure du disque dur interne.


----------



## Tristan B (1 Décembre 2019)

C'est l'erreur que j'ai depuis le début ... et que puis je faire pour cette "structure du disque interne" ?


----------



## Locke (1 Décembre 2019)

Tristan B a dit:


> C'est l'erreur que j'ai depuis le début ... et que puis je faire pour cette "structure du disque interne" ?


Par curiosité, recommence un diskutil list.


----------



## Bangg (9 Décembre 2019)

Tritton74 a dit:


> J'avais à la suite de la suppression de BootCamp plus que 210Go. (40Go pour windows).
> Mais j'ai réussi à bidouiller un truc en créant une partition et la resupprimant.
> Donc problème réglé mais merci de ta réactivité à cette heure matinale !




Bonjour,

J'ai le meme problème que vous. Comment avez vous fait ?

Cordialement


----------



## Marine588 (7 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour
Je me retrouve face aux mêmes problèmes suite à la suppression de bootcamp qui a beugué lors de l’installation. J’ai une perte d’espace (au lieu d’être à 1to je suis à 867Go). J’ai relu tous les messages et testé plusieurs choses mais le problème persiste. Pouvez vous m’aider ?
Merci par avance 
Marine


----------



## macomaniac (7 Janvier 2020)

Bonsoir *Marine*

Repasse la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


qui affiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour en copier-coller > en veillant à faire le coller dans une fenêtre de code (c'est plus lisible !) par le procédé suivant -->

- utilise le menu *...▾* (à droite de la bobine souriante) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : *</> Bloc de code* => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​
=> cela me permettra de faire une citation d'une partie du tableau (posté en mode texte de la façon décrite).


----------



## Marine588 (7 Janvier 2020)

Bonsoir
Merci pour la réponse. Voici le résultat :


```
Last login: Tue Jan  7 19:48:40 on ttys000
imac-de-marine:~ marine$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            840.4 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         28.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            27.6 GB    disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +867.0 GB   disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 E170E8EA-6468-42CA-94AC-B33468489942
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS marine                  999.8 GB   disk3s2

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +142.6 MB   disk4
   1:                  Apple_HFS Eclipse Installer       142.6 MB   disk4s1

imac-de-marine:~ marine$
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Janvier 2020)

Tu as un iMac avec 2 disques internes : SSD et HDD > solidarisés par un Fusion Drive de type *CoreStorage*.

- voici le SSD -->​

```
/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         28.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            27.6 GB    disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3
```


tu notes qu'il y a *3* partitions sur ce disque : la n°*1* = partition *EFI* de rigueur avec une table de partition *GPT* > la n°*2* = partition *CoreStorage* partie prenante du Fusion Drive > la n°*3* = partition *booter* dont le volume *Boot OS X* contient un logiciel de prédémarrage du volume logique *Macintosh HD* (exporté comme volume commun du Fusion Drive).

- voici le HDD à présent -->​

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            840.4 GB   disk0s2
```


inspecte les partitions de ce disque et dis-moi ce que tu en penses ?


----------



## Marine588 (7 Janvier 2020)

il y a un problème de taille entre les partitions ?


----------



## macomaniac (7 Janvier 2020)

Il est normal que la partition du SSD soit plus petite que celle du HDD. La partition du HDD a une taille de *840 Go* pour un disque d'une capacité de *1 To* => on voit donc bien qu'il y a *160 Go* d'espace libre en bas de disque non récupéré à cette partition.

- mais le problème n'est pas là. Sur le HDD > il manque l'équivalent de la partition n°*3* à fonction de *booter* que tu vois sur le SSD. Cette partition sur le HDD devrait avoir une taille de *650 Mo* > avec un volume *Recovery HD* contenant *2* dossiers : un dossier contenant un OS de secours démarrable (via *⌘R*) et un dossier contenant un analogue du logiciel de prédémarrage contenu dans le volume *Boot OS X* du SSD.​
=> l'absence de cette partition à fonction de *booter* + sauvegarde sur le HDD --> bloque absolument toute possibilité de récupérer les *160 Go* d'espace libre de bas de disque. Le repartitionnement d'un Fusion Drive de type CoreStorage ne peut pas s'effectuer sans cette partition sur le HDD. Cette partition existait forcément > mais un accident lors de la récupération de l'espace libre via l'Assistant BootCamp => a conduit à sa suppression.

Afin de voir comment tu peux te tirer d'affaire > passe encore quelques commandes d'information (copier-coller - l'une après l'autre) -->

```
sysctl hw.model
sw_vers -productVersion
df -H /
```


qui affichent : l'identifiant de modèle du Mac > la version de macOS installée > l'occupation de *Macintosh HD* démarré

Poste les 3 retours.


----------



## Marine588 (7 Janvier 2020)

```
Last login: Tue Jan  7 22:00:17 on ttys000
imac-de-marine:~ marine$ sysctl hw.model
hw.model: iMac18,2
imac-de-marine:~ marine$ sw_vers -productVersion
10.13.6
imac-de-marine:~ marine$ df -H /
Filesystem   Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk2   867G   191G   676G    22% 1202227 4293765052    0%   /
imac-de-marine:~ marine$
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Janvier 2020)

L'iMac est un *21,5"* de 2017. OS High Sierra. *191 Go* d'occupation.

Il y  a plusieurs façons de dénouer le problème de l'absence d'une partition *booter* (+ secours) sur le HDD

- cloner le contenu de *Macintosh HD* => dans le volume d'un DDE > démarrer sur le clone > supprimer / recréer le Fusion Drive > réinstaller l'OS > récupérer le clone. Ça fait beaucoup d'opérations et ça demande un DDE > mais c'est une restauration à 100%.​​- démarrer par internet sur l'OS de secours d'usine du Mac (Sierra) > démonter le volume *Macintosh HD* (requis pour désactiver la table de partition *GPT* du HDD) > recréer via le *terminal* de la session de secours une partition *booter* "fake" (càd. une partition formellement valide dans son type > son système de fichiers > son volume - mais vide de dossiers de secours et de prédémarrage). Cette recréation permettrait de récupérer les *160 Go* d'espace libre.​​- faire la mise-à-niveau à Mojave > ce qui convertirait le Fusion Drive de type *CoreStorage* => au type *apfs* (ne requérant pas de partition *booter*). En supposant que l'absence de partition *booter* sur le HDD => ne fasse pas obstacle à cette mise-à-niveau.​
=> qu'est-ce que tu penses de ces possibilités ?


----------



## Marine588 (7 Janvier 2020)

Je serais plutôt tentée par la 2ème option pour récupérer les 160 Go d'espace libre ou par la mise à jour à Mojave en supposant comme tu dis que ce soit possible... que me conseilles tu ? Tu tenterais quelle option si tu étais dans ma situation ? mais si on récupère les 160Go je ne pourrais pas réinstaller des dossiers de secours et de prédémarrage?


----------



## macomaniac (7 Janvier 2020)

Tu peux effectuer l'option *2* (recréation d'une partition *booter* sur le HDD) --> permettant ensuite la récupération des *160 Go*.

- s'il n'y a pas eu reformatage de l'ancienne partition *booter* > recréer un descripteur de cette partition dans la table *GPT* => suffirait à régénérer immédiatement l'ancienne partition avec son volume et ses contenus. C'est cette option évidemment que je choisirais personnellement en 1ère instance.​
=> en fonction du résultat --> on avise de la suite. D'accord ?


----------



## Marine588 (7 Janvier 2020)

il n'y a pas eu de reformatage. Donc je suis d'accord, allons y


----------



## macomaniac (7 Janvier 2020)

Redémarre > les *4* touches *⌘⌥⇧R* (*cmd alt maj R*) tenues pressées -->

- démarrage par internet faisant télécharger en *RAM* un OS de secours d'usine (Sierra ou High Sierra - *500 Mo* - globe terrestre en rotation). Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS* (écran de la session de secours).​
Voici le tuto pour la suite -->

- va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.​
Dans la fenêtre ouverte > passe la commande

```
diskutil list
```


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs configurations

une série de micro-disques correspond à des images-disques créées en *RAM* à l'occasion du démarrage en mode *Recovery* > dont les volumes sont montés en lecture & écriture à l'espace de dossiers de l'OS de secours qui leur servent de points de montage. Ce qui permet pendant le fonctionnement de cet OS monté en lecture seule > à des écritures de s'effectuer à l'espace des dossiers où se trouvent montés les volumes des images-disques de la *RAM*. Ces images-disques s'effacent à l'extinction ou au re-démarrage.

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir poster ici ce tableau sans avoir besoin de prendre de photo -->


tu sélectionnes le tableau > *⌘C* pour le copier dans le presse-papier > *⌘Q* pour quitter le «Terminal» > option  : "*Obtenir de l'aide en ligne*" (dans la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires) > ce qui lance un navigateur «Safari»

page Apple par défaut > un clic sur l'adresse de haut de page pour l'éditer > saisis  : *macgénération* (tout court  : c'est une barre de recherche Google) et valide > tu atteins le site MacGé > Forums > te connectes > ce fil > tu postes dans un Bloc de cod

=> ces informations montreront les index des disques après ce démarrage.

Note 1 : si tu ne peux pas poster via le Safari de la session de secours (ça arrive) --> poste une photo du tableau (à partir du commencement = le disque */dev/disk0* ou disque physique interne) - tu as un bouton : "*Joindre un fichier*" en bas de cette page.

Note 2 : dans la session de secours > les applications se lancent en mode "alternatif" et pas parallèle. Il faut quitter le Terminal pour lancer Safari. Vice-versa > quitter Safari pour récupérer l'écran général de la session de secours et pouvoir relancer le Terminal. Aucun redémarrage n'est requis.


----------



## Marine588 (7 Janvier 2020)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            840.4 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         28.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            27.6 GB    disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk2
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +867.0 GB   disk3
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 E170E8EA-6468-42CA-94AC-B33468489942
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk4

/dev/disk5 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk5
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk5s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS marine                  999.8 GB   disk5s2

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk19

/dev/disk20 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk20

-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Janvier 2020)

Le HDD est *disk0*. Passe la commande :

```
gpt show disk0
```


qui affiche la distribution des blocs du disque d'après la table *GPT* de l'en-tête du disque

Poste le tableau.


----------



## Marine588 (7 Janvier 2020)

```
-bash-3.2# gpt show disk0
       start        size  index  contents
           0           1         PMBR
           1           1         Pri GPT header
           2          32         Pri GPT table
          34           6         
          40      409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
      409640  1641337416      2  GPT part - 53746F72-6167-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  1641747056   311778079         
  1953525135          32         Sec GPT table
  1953525167           1         Sec GPT header
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Janvier 2020)

Parfait. Je vois que le *1er* bloc libre après la partition n°*2 *est le n°*1641747056*. Et je viens de vérifier que les *650 Mo* d'une partition *booter* (+ secours) réglementaire équivalent exactement à *1269536* blocs (de *512* octets).

- passe la commande :​

```
diskutil umount force disk3
```


la commande démonte le volume logique *Macintosh HD* (exporté collectivement par le Fusion Drive). Ce démontage => permet la désactivation de la table *GPT* du HDD > condition requise pour pouvoir y écrire un nouveau descripteur de partition.

Poste le retour.


----------



## Marine588 (8 Janvier 2020)

Il y a écrit : Volume Macintosh HD on disk3 force-unmounted


----------



## macomaniac (8 Janvier 2020)

Volume démonté. Passe la commande :

```
gpt add -b 1641747056 -s 1269536 -t 426F6F74-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC -i 3 disk0
```


tu la passes en copier-coller à rebours : tu la copies d'abord ici avec Safari > tu la colles dans le *terminal* > tu l'exécutes

la commande crée un nouveau descripteur *GPT* de partition telle que : bloc de tête = n°*1641747056* > extension = *1269536* blocs (de *512* octets = *650 Mo*) > type = "*Apple_Boot*" (via son *UUID* de type de partition) > rang = n°*3*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Marine588 (8 Janvier 2020)

```
-bash-3.2# gpt add -b 1641747056 -s 1269536 -t 426F6F74-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC -i 3 disk0
disk0s3 added
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Janvier 2020)

Partition ajoutée (via la recréation de son descripteur *GPT*).

- passe la commande-test :​

```
diskutil list
```


et reposte le tableau des disques => qui va permettre d'aviser l'effet résultant de la recréation de la partition.


----------



## Marine588 (8 Janvier 2020)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            840.4 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         28.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            27.6 GB    disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk2
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +867.0 GB   disk3
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 E170E8EA-6468-42CA-94AC-B33468489942
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk4

/dev/disk5 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk5
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk5s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS marine                  999.8 GB   disk5s2

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk19

/dev/disk20 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk20

-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Janvier 2020)

Voici la nouvelle partition -->

```
3:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk0s3
```


elle est canonique dans son type = *Apple_Boot* et son extension = *650 Mo* > ainsi que dans son rang = n°*3* sur le disque

comme tu le vois > il manque un volume *Recovery HD* affiché sur la partition.

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil mount disk0s3
```


la commande monte le volume *Recovery HD* (*si* un système de fichiers *jhfs+* non corrompu - formateur de ce volume --> est toujours inscrit sur les blocs de tête de la partition)

Poste le retour.


----------



## Marine588 (8 Janvier 2020)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil mount disk0s3
Volume on disk0s3 failed to mount
If the volume is damaged, try the "readOnly" option
If the volume is an APFS Volume, try the "diskutil apfs unlockVolume" verb
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Janvier 2020)

Un volume *Recovery HD* n'a pas pu être remonté. Le système de fichiers *jhfs+* (inscrit sur les blocs de tête de la partition à partir du *1er* bloc de la partition) => a dû être endommagé à la suppression de la partition. Ce qui n'empêche pas que la partition actuelle (avec une recréation ad hoc de volume vide) => sera fonctionnelle pour une récupération de l'espace libre.

- comme il se fait tard > on finalisera ces opérations demain. Mais pour l'instant > passe la commande :​

```
csrutil disable
```


qui désactive le *SIP* (protocole de sécurité). Il bloquerait des manipulations de la partition qu'on vient de recréer.

Cela fait (inutile de poster le retour) > tu peux redémarrer (*Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > *Macintosh HD* > *Redémarrer*) pour réouvrir ta session.

- en bilan : un demi-succès > qui permettra déjà une récupération des *160 Go*. À demain !​


----------



## Marine588 (8 Janvier 2020)

Je vais faire ça. Merci beaucoup pour ton aide. Bonne nuit à demain!


----------



## macomaniac (8 Janvier 2020)

De retour dans ta session > passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et reposte le tableau des disques

=> que je récupère les index d'appareils des 2 disques après ce redémarrage. Sachant que les index *disk0* & *disk1* affectés aux 2 disques internes --> ne sont pas des constantes innamovibles > mais des variables attribuées en fonction du rang temporel des disques dans le processus d'attachement au Système du Mac. D'un rédémarrage à l'autre > il peut y avoir une redistribution de ces index.


----------



## Marine588 (8 Janvier 2020)

```
Last login: Wed Jan  8 00:39:56 on console
imac-de-marine:~ marine$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            840.4 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         28.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            27.6 GB    disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +867.0 GB   disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 E170E8EA-6468-42CA-94AC-B33468489942
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS marine                  999.8 GB   disk3s2

imac-de-marine:~ marine$
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Janvier 2020)

Alors je ne sais pas (plus) --> si l'on peut injecter un système de fichiers dans un conteneur de partition de type "*Apple_Boot*" > ou s'il faut changer ce type en préalable. On essaie l'injection directe.

- passe la commande (copier-coller) :​

```
sudo newfs_hfs -J -v "Recovery HD" /dev/disk0s3
```


à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) => tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin an aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide

la commande injecte un système de fichiers *jhfs+* > formateur d'un volume *Recovery HD* --> sur les blocs de tête de la partition *disk0s3*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Marine588 (8 Janvier 2020)

```
Last login: Wed Jan  8 08:02:32 on ttys000
imac-de-marine:~ marine$ sudo newfs_hfs -J -v "Recovery HD" /dev/disk0s3
Password:
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s3 as a 620 MB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 8192k journal
imac-de-marine:~ marine$
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Janvier 2020)

Hé ! hé ! --> ça a marché en injection directe.

- passe la commande :​

```
diskutil mount disk0s3 ; diskutil list disk0
```


la commande remonte le volume *Recovery HD* juste créé (une façon de forcer la prise en charge du nouveau système de fichiers *jhfs+* injecté dans la partition --> de la part du *kernel* ou noyau de l'OS démarré) > puis affiche la configuration du HDD seul

Poste le retour.

Note : ne t'étonne pas de voir un volume *Reccovery HD* affiché sur le Bureau suite à cette commande.


----------



## Marine588 (8 Janvier 2020)

```
Last login: Wed Jan  8 08:02:32 on ttys000
imac-de-marine:~ marine$ sudo newfs_hfs -J -v "Recovery HD" /dev/disk0s3
Password:
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s3 as a 620 MB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 8192k journal
imac-de-marine:~ marine$ diskutil mount disk0s3 ; diskutil list disk0
Volume Recovery HD on disk0s3 mounted
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            840.4 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
imac-de-marine:~ marine$
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Janvier 2020)

Voici le résultat -->

```
3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
```


cette partition est une "simili-vraie" : il ne lui manque que des contenus dans le volume *Recovery HD*

On va l'étrenner pour récupérer les *160 Go* d'espace libre. Passe la commande (copier-coller - copie-la bien jusqu'au *list* final) :

```
diskutil umount force disk0s3 ; diskutil coreStorage resizeStack E170E8EA-6468-42CA-94AC-B33468489942 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande démonte le volume *Recovery HD* > récupère l'espace libre de bas de HDD --> au volume logique *Macintosh HD* (et spécifiquement à la partition *CoreStorage* du HDD) > réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour intégral de la commande.


----------



## Marine588 (8 Janvier 2020)

```
Last login: Wed Jan  8 08:10:31 on ttys000
imac-de-marine:~ marine$ diskutil umount force disk0s3 ; diskutil coreStorage resizeStack E170E8EA-6468-42CA-94AC-B33468489942 0b ; diskutil list
disk0s3 was already unmounted
The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is E170E8EA-6468-42CA-94AC-B33468489942
Started CoreStorage operation
Checking prerequisites for resizing Logical-Physical volume stack
Growing Logical-Physical volume stack
Verifying file system
Volume could not be unmounted
Using live mode
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -l -x /dev/rdisk2
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Growing Core Storage Physical Volume from 840 364 756 992 to 999 345 127 424 bytes
Copying booter
Growing disk partition
Modifying partition map
Growing Core Storage data structures
Resizing Core Storage Physical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Physical Volume to 999 345 127 424 bytes
Growing Logical Volume
Resizing Core Storage Logical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Logical Volume to 1 025 980 497 920 bytes
Growing file system
Finished CoreStorage operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         28.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            27.6 GB    disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +1.0 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 E170E8EA-6468-42CA-94AC-B33468489942
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS marine                  999.8 GB   disk3s2

imac-de-marine:~ marine$
```


----------



## Marine588 (8 Janvier 2020)

Resized Core Storage Logical Volume to 1 025 980 497 920 bytes

yes!!!


----------



## macomaniac (8 Janvier 2020)

Tu as récupéré les *160 Go* d'espace libre. Ce qui prouve qu'il fallait restaurer la partition *booter* sur le HDD et que celle qu'on a créée est fonctionnelle.

- si tu veux tenter de la restaurer dans son contenu de partition de secours => tu peux télécharger un installateur de High Sierra et lancer une réinstallation à destination de *Macintosh HD*. La partition de secours sera restaurée > puis le seul logiciel du Système restauré également.​


----------



## Marine588 (8 Janvier 2020)

je vais faire ça! Je te remercie infiniment pour ton aide


----------



## macomaniac (8 Janvier 2020)

Voici le lien pour télécharger un installateur de High Sierra depuis l'AppStore : ☞*High Sierra*☜ (clique le lien rouge).


----------



## Marine588 (8 Janvier 2020)

oui merci je suis en train de télécharger la mise à jour!


----------



## chabana (21 Mars 2020)

Bonjour,

Comme beaucoup d'autres personnes j'ai perdu la moitié de l'espace de stockage de mon MBP (250gb) en désinstallant Bootcamp depuis son application et non via l'utilitaire de disque.
j'ai donc chercher et trouver des réponses sur le forum mais rien n'a fonctionner pour mon cas... Je ne suis pas très doué en informatique malheureusement, j'ai besoin de votre aide si il est encore possible de sauvé mon pc.

Cordialement merci d'avance, Clément.

```
MBPdeUtlisateur:~ utilisateur$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Mac OSX - Données       37.8 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 82.5 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                526.6 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Mac OSX                 10.8 GB    disk1s5

MBPdeUtlisateur:~ utilisateur$
```


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mars 2020)

Bonjour *Chabana*

Voici la capacité de ton disque interne -->

```
0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
```


*121 Go*. Je ne vois pas qu'il s'agisse d'un SSD de *250 Go*.


----------



## RichardUGUEN (28 Mai 2020)

Bonjour, 
Je viens vers vous étant donné que j'ai un problème en lien avec la discussion précédente. 
J'ai souhaité récemment effectuer un bootcamp. Cependant, étant donné que je n'en ai pas l'utilité, je souhaiterais l'effacer et récupérer la mémoire allouée sur mon disque Macintosh HD. J'ai donc naturellement essayé de supprimer avec l'utilitaire de disque mais malheureusement cela n' a pas marché.
Cependant je n'arrive pas à supprimer mon bootcamp et mon Macintosh HD ne présente que 83 Gb.
Je souhaiterais donc savoir quelle commande taper. 
Voici mon terminal: 
Last login: Mon May 25 09:35:11 on console


-bash: /Users/uguen/.profile: No such file or directory
macbook-pro-de-richard-uguen:~ uguen$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         83.0 GB    disk0s2


   3:                  Apple_HFS BOOTCAMP                132.8 MB   disk0s3


   4:                  Apple_HFS Sans titre              29.9 GB    disk0s4





/dev/disk1 (synthesized):


   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER


   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +83.0 GB    disk1


                                 Physical Store disk0s2


   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            65.2 GB    disk1s1


   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 44.8 MB    disk1s2


   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                516.9 MB   disk1s3


   4:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk1s4


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mai 2020)

Bonjour *Richard*

Tu as *2* volumes en-dehors du *Conteneur apfs* de *Macintosh HD* : un *BOOTCAMP* vide (*132 Mo*) et un *Sans titre* de *29,9 Go*.

- est-ce que tu as des données dans *Sans titre* ? - est-ce que tu veux supprimer les *2* partitions correspondantes et récupérer leur espace au *Conteneur* de *Macintosh HD* ?​


----------



## Mameee (11 Décembre 2020)

Bonsoir,
J'ai supprimé comme bien des gens mon bootcamp aujourd'hui mais la memoire de mon PC n'est pas revenue entierement .... De ce que je lis il semble avoir bien supprimé la partition mais ca me surprend de ne pas avoir récuperé mes 121 Go de stockage.. je m'excuse du doublon je n'avais pas vu le premier s'était envoyé


----------



## Mameee (11 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour,
J'ai récemment supprimé un bootcamps de mon PC mais suis sure de pas avoir récupéré toute ma mémoire et suis donc a sa recherche ...
Avec la commande diskutil list j'ai ca mais suis incapable de comprendre ....
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):


   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER


   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0


   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1


   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         85.0 GB    disk0s2





/dev/disk1 (synthesized):


   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER


   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +85.0 GB    disk1


                                 Physical Store disk0s2


   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            75.9 GB    disk1s1


   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 40.6 MB    disk1s2


   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                515.1 MB   disk1s3


   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4


----------



## macomaniac (11 Décembre 2020)

Bonsoir *Mameee*

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```

qui récupère l'espace libre au *Conteneur apfs* > puis réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour en copier-coller > en veillant à faire le coller dans un Bloc de code (c'est plus lisible !) par le procédé suivant -->

- en bas de cette page des forums MacGé => utilise le menu *⫶* (le *16è* depuis la gauche = vers le milieu de la barre) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : * </>* (= Bloc de code) => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​


----------



## Mameee (12 Décembre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonsoir *Mameee*
> 
> Passe la commande (copier-coller) :
> 
> ...


Bonjour, 
tout d'abord, merci de votre rapidité,
Voici ci dessous ce que j'ai obtenu par votre procédé. Et c'est bon tout est récupéré !! Merci beaucoup ! et un très bon weekend !!

```
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 36 122 374 144 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 121 123 069 952 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 121 122 041 856 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 85 000 695 808 to 121 123 069 952 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            74.2 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 40.6 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                515.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (12 Décembre 2020)

Content pour toi !


----------



## beltaran (30 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour,
Comme toutes les personnes ici, j'ai rencontré un problème lors de la suppression de Boot Camp (en passant par l'assitant Boot Camp) et je n'ai pas récupéré l'espace disque qui était auparavant occupé par Boot Camp.
J'ai essayé les solutions de récupération évoquées plus haut.
J'ai entré la commande

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```
mais cela n'a pas fonctionné. voici ce que j'ai obtenu :

```
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 485 860 917 248 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 999 860 912 128 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 999 860 912 128 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by hfs_convert (945.275.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.9)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (945.275.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.9)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.275.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.9)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.275.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.9)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1+63) bitmap address (16ec6)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (64+64) bitmap address (16ec6)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (128+64) bitmap address (16ec6)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (192+64) bitmap address (16ec6)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (256+64) bitmap address (16ec6)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (320+64) bitmap address (16ec6)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (384+64) bitmap address (16ec6)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (448+43) bitmap address (16ec6)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (492+20) bitmap address (16ec6)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (512+64) bitmap address (16ec6)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (576+14) bitmap address (16ec6)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (591+49) bitmap address (16ec6)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (640+37) bitmap address (16ec6)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (678+19) bitmap address (16ec6)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (698+5) bitmap address (16ec6)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (704+11) bitmap address (16ec6)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (716+16) bitmap address (16ec6)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (734+6) bitmap address (16ec6)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (741+1) bitmap address (16ec6)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (743+7) bitmap address (16ec6)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (751+1) bitmap address (16ec6)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (753+15) bitmap address (16ec6)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (768+62) bitmap address (16ec6)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (831+1) bitmap address (16ec6)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (832+46) bitmap address (16ec6)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (881+2) bitmap address (16ec6)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (884+3) bitmap address (16ec6)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (888+8) bitmap address (16ec6)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (896+31) bitmap address (16ec6)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (928+2) bitmap address (16ec6)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (931+1) bitmap address (16ec6)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (933+17) bitmap address (16ec6)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (951+9) bitmap address (16ec6)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (960+35) bitmap address (16ec6)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (997+1) bitmap address (16ec6)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1003+21) bitmap address (16ec6)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1024+10) bitmap address (16ec6)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1035+53) bitmap address (16ec6)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1088+12) bitmap address (16ec6)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1101+9) bitmap address (16ec6)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1111+22) bitmap address (16ec6)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1134+18) bitmap address (16ec6)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1153+11) bitmap address (16ec6)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1165+46) bitmap address (16ec6)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1212+4) bitmap address (16ec6)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1216+4) bitmap address (16ec6)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1221+19) bitmap address (16ec6)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1241+21) bitmap address (16ec6)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1264+3) bitmap address (16ec6)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1270+1) bitmap address (16ec6)
too many warnings generated; suppressing subsequent ones
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 513 999 994 880 to 999 860 912 128 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
APFS Container Resize error code is 49157
A problem occurred; undoing all changes
Modifying partition map
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         514.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +514.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            489.4 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 46.2 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                510.5 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      8.6 GB     disk1s4
```

je comprends qu'il y a une erreur, mais mes compétences s'arrêtent là. Si vous pouvez m'éclairer et m'aider s'il vous plait. Merci !! 

(je suis sous macOS Mojave, si cela peut avoir une importance)


----------



## macomaniac (30 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour *beltaran*

Redémarre > les *2* touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) pressées pour ouvrir la session de secours. Quand tu as l'écran aux 4 *Utilitaires macOS* > lance l'Utilitaire de disque -->

- dans la partie gauche supérieure du panneau > presse la pastille : "*Présentation*" > "*Afficher tous les appareils*". Le *Conteneur apfs* est alors affiché. Sélectionne-le et fais un *S.O.S.* dessus pour réparer l'*apfs*. Cela effectué > redémarre (*Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > *Macintosh HD* > *Redémarrer*).​
De retour dans ta session > repasse ta commande de récupération de l'espace libre > et poste le retour => qu'on voie s'il y a une différence due à la réparation de l'*apfs*.


----------



## beltaran (31 Janvier 2021)

Merci pour la réponse Ouroboros !

voici ce que j'ai obtenue après ces manip : 

```
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 485 995 134 976 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 999 995 129 856 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 999 994 101 760 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by hfs_convert (945.275.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.9)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (945.275.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.9)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.275.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.9)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.275.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.9)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1+63) bitmap address (16ab0)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (64+64) bitmap address (16ab0)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (128+64) bitmap address (16ab0)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (192+64) bitmap address (16ab0)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (256+64) bitmap address (16ab0)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (320+64) bitmap address (16ab0)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (384+64) bitmap address (16ab0)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (448+43) bitmap address (16ab0)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (492+3) bitmap address (16ab0)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (496+16) bitmap address (16ab0)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (512+9) bitmap address (16ab0)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (522+54) bitmap address (16ab0)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (576+14) bitmap address (16ab0)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (591+49) bitmap address (16ab0)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (640+37) bitmap address (16ab0)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (678+19) bitmap address (16ab0)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (698+5) bitmap address (16ab0)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (704+11) bitmap address (16ab0)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (716+16) bitmap address (16ab0)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (734+6) bitmap address (16ab0)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (741+1) bitmap address (16ab0)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (743+7) bitmap address (16ab0)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (751+1) bitmap address (16ab0)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (753+15) bitmap address (16ab0)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (768+62) bitmap address (16ab0)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (831+1) bitmap address (16ab0)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (832+46) bitmap address (16ab0)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (881+2) bitmap address (16ab0)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (884+3) bitmap address (16ab0)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (888+8) bitmap address (16ab0)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (896+31) bitmap address (16ab0)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (928+2) bitmap address (16ab0)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (931+1) bitmap address (16ab0)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (933+17) bitmap address (16ab0)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (951+9) bitmap address (16ab0)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (960+35) bitmap address (16ab0)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (997+1) bitmap address (16ab0)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1003+21) bitmap address (16ab0)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1024+10) bitmap address (16ab0)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1035+53) bitmap address (16ab0)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1088+12) bitmap address (16ab0)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1101+9) bitmap address (16ab0)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1111+22) bitmap address (16ab0)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1134+18) bitmap address (16ab0)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1153+11) bitmap address (16ab0)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1165+46) bitmap address (16ab0)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1212+4) bitmap address (16ab0)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1216+4) bitmap address (16ab0)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1221+19) bitmap address (16ab0)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1241+21) bitmap address (16ab0)
too many warnings generated; suppressing subsequent ones
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 513 999 994 880 to 999 995 129 856 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         1000.0 GB  disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1000.0 GB  disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            456.8 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 46.2 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                510.5 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      8.6 GB     disk1s4
```

je n'ai plus de message d'erreur et j'ai récupéré l'espace disque de l'ancien Boot Camp. ça a fonctionné, merci !!! 
Mais toujours les "warning...", je ne sais pas si c'est grave?


----------



## macomaniac (1 Février 2021)

Content pour toi !

- les avertissements ("sur-allocation de blocs" au volume de démarrage) ne constituent pas d'erreur bloquante. Tu  peux faire avec. La seule solution sinon pour les éliminer consisterait à cloner le *Conteneur* sur un DDE USB > démarrer sur le clone > supprimer / recréer le neuf l'*apfs* interne > cloner à rebours le clone dans le nouveau *Conteneur* interne.​


----------



## beltaran (1 Février 2021)

Si ça n'est rien de grave, je crois que je vais laisser ça comme ça. La solution me semble un peu plus complexe à réaliser.
Merci encore


----------



## bertrand92300 (17 Août 2021)

Bonsoir *macomaniac* !

Comme bon nombre d'âmes en peine repenties que tu as aidées, j'ai supprimé une partition Bootcamp d'une centaine de GB d'abord via l'assistant Bootcamp, puis par l'utilitaire de Disque, et les deux manip ayant à mon sens échoué, j'ai laissé tomber.
Puis en m'y repenchant, je viens de m'apercevoir (après un redémarrage) que la suppression  de Bootcamp avait bien eu lieu, mais que je n'avais pas récupéré l'espace disque.

Voici ce qui s'affiche d'ailleurs en matière de stockage :







Voici le retour obtenu suite à l'entrée de la commande "diskutil list".


```
MBP-de-Bertrand:~ bertrand$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage                         152.1 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS PAUL                   *151.8 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 5FEB5713-2D68-4A95-8EE0-E2CE3F866090
                                 Unencrypted
```

Pour info :
MBP 15" de début 2013
OS X Yosemite 10.10.5
Stockage de 256 Go

Je ne souhaite garder aucune donnée supposément restée sur la partition Bootcamp que j'ai tenté de supprimer, et voudrais récupérer les 100 GB manquants suite à cette manipulation !

Je te remercie énormément pour ton aide et reste évidemment à dispo pour tout complément nécessaire !

Bonne soirée et à bientôt j'espère,
Bertrand


----------



## macomaniac (17 Août 2021)

Bonjour *bertrand*

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil cs resizeStack 5FEB5713-2D68-4A95-8EE0-E2CE3F866090 0b ; diskutil list
```

comme tu as un *volume logique CoreStorage* exporté depuis la partition principale => il faut une commande spécifique. Cette commande récupère l'espace libre au volume logique *CoreStorage* > au volume standard *PAUL* qu'il supporte > à la partition primaire du disque - puis ré-affiche la configuration du disque

Poste le retour intégral de la commande (et pas simplement le tableau du disque). Car il peut y avoir des facteurs multiples d'avortement de cette récupération d'espace (qui vont d'un système de fichiers *jhfs+* formateur du volume *PAUL* comportant des erreurs > à une structure corrompue du *CoreStorage*). S'il y a eu un blocage => on saura où et pourquoi.


----------



## bertrand92300 (17 Août 2021)

Bonjour *macomaniac *et merci infiniment pour cette réponse rapide comme l'éclair !

Voici le retour intégral de la commande :
_(À noter que j'ai installé une VM hier soir, le tableau de disque comme tu l'appelles ayant changé j'ai refait un "diskutil list" juste avant de rentrer ta commande, j'espère que ça ne change pas la résolution de mon premier problème, au besoin je la supprime tu me dis !)_


```
MBP-de-Bertrand:~ bertrand$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage                         152.1 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS PAUL                   *151.8 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 5FEB5713-2D68-4A95-8EE0-E2CE3F866090
                                 Unencrypted
/dev/disk2
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *142.6 MB   disk2
   1:                  Apple_HFS VirtualBox              142.6 MB   disk2s1
```


```
MBP-de-Bertrand:~ bertrand$ diskutil cs resizeStack 5FEB5713-2D68-4A95-8EE0-E2CE3F866090 0b ; diskutil list
The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is 5FEB5713-2D68-4A95-8EE0-E2CE3F866090
Started CoreStorage operation
Checking prerequisites for resizing Logical-Physical volume stack
Growing Logical-Physical volume stack
Verifying file system
Using live mode
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking catalog file
Checking catalog hierarchy
Invalid directory item count
(It should be 3542 instead of 3541)
Checking extended attributes file
File system check exit code is 8
Error: -69845: File system verify or repair failed
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage                         152.1 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS PAUL                   *151.8 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 5FEB5713-2D68-4A95-8EE0-E2CE3F866090
                                 Unencrypted
/dev/disk2
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *142.6 MB   disk2
   1:                  Apple_HFS VirtualBox              142.6 MB   disk2s1
```

Merci à toi et belle journée !
Bertrand


----------



## macomaniac (17 Août 2021)

On connaît la raison qui fait échouer la récupération de l'espace libre. Comme il y a toujours une vérification du volume bénéficiaire en préalable (*PAUL* ici) > cette vérification échoue car le système de fichiers formateur du volume *PAUL* comporte une erreur au niveau du catalogue. Ce qui bloque la suite des opérations.

- redémarre > et tiens aussitôt pressées les *2* touches *⌘R* (*command R*) pour ouvrir la session de secours. Quand tu as l'écran aux 4 *Utilitaires OS X* (ou *macOS*) > lance l'Utilitaire de disque > sélectionne *PAUL* > fais un *S.0.S.* dessus afin de tenter de réparer le volume. Note : on ne peut pas réparer le système de fichiers formateur d'un volume si ce volume se trouve monté et indémontable > ce qui arrive en cas de démarrage dessus. D'où le démarrage de secours ici permettant un démontage du volume à réparer.​
Cela fait > redémarre (*Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > *PAUL* > *Redémarrer*). De retour dans ta session > repasse la commande de récupération d'espace et poste le retour => qu'on voie si la situation a été débloquée.


----------



## bertrand92300 (17 Août 2021)

Malheureusement, mon MBP 15 pouces de début 2013 semble faire partie d'un lot souffrant de fréquentes défaillances graphiques : je ne peux plus me connecter à un écran externe, et surtout mon écran est noir lors du démarrage malgré le son du démarrage et le clavier rétroéclairé, mais rien à faire pour rallumer l'écran. 
Le palliatif que j'ai trouvé est d'attendre à l'aveugle que l'écran soit au choix de session, puis je ferme le laptop et attends quelques secondes/minutes. En relevant l'écran, il s'allume normalement et je peux ouvrir ma session. 
(À noter que je peux fermer l'écran et le rouvrir sans aucun souci ensuite, je ne dois simplement pas éteindre ou redémarrer.)
(À noter également qu'il devait bénéficier à l'origine d'une GeForce GT 650M avec 1go de DDR5 que je ne retrouve nulle part dans les paramètres, peut-être est-elle morte ou désactivée par sécurité ?)

Le problème est que je viens d'essayer de faire la même chose avec le mode sans échec : 
*Menu*  > Redémarrer... et appui direct sur les *2* touches *⌘R. *
J'entends le bruit de démarrage, mais le clavier ne se rétroéclaire pas, je ne connais pas l'écran en question (et en regardant des vidéos YT je devrai utiliser la souris donc voir l'écran de toutes façons) et ma technique de fermer l'écran et attendre quelques instants n'a pas fonctionné 

Existe-t-il une autre façon de faire un SOS pour réparer le volume ou aurais-tu déjà rencontré mon problème graphique ?

Merci beaucoup pour ton aide, je suis très noob face à ce problème et te suis très reconnaissant !


----------



## macomaniac (17 Août 2021)

Un volume est formé (sur une partition basique ou sur un espace virtualisé) > par un système de fichiers qui est donc son générateur logiciel. Dans ton cas > le système de fichiers *jhfs+* (Mac OS étendu journalisé) > qui est le formateur du volume *PAUL* sur un espace virtuel *CoreStorage* => est affecté par une erreur. Sans doute mineure car elle n'invalide pas le montage du volume. Pour réparer un système de fichiers comportant des erreurs => il est nécessaire qu'il soit désactivé au préalable. Ce qui suppose que le volume qu'il forme ne soit pas monté. En résumé : réparer un système de fichiers implique le démontage préalable du volume qu'il forme. Si tu démarres sur *PAUL* > ce volume est monté et indémontable => donc tu ne peux pas corriger l'erreur du système de fichiers formateur de *PAUL*.

- ce laïus pour dire : il faut que effectues un démarrage externe (au volume *PAUL*) pour effectuer la réparation > condition de la récupération d'espace-disque. Est-ce que tu ne peux effectuer aucun démarrage de type externe autre que celui de la session de secours (sur une clé USB d'installation démarrable > sur un clone etc.) ?​


----------



## bertrand92300 (17 Août 2021)

Donc de ce que j'ai compris, on ne peut pas demander une réparation d'un volume que l'on est en train d'utiliser, malheureusement je n'ai pas trouvé de mode d'allumage, principal ou "secondaire" durant lequel l'écran s'allume directement, donc je ne sais pas comment je pourrais "booter" autre part que par l'écran de sélection de session classique


----------



## macomaniac (17 Août 2021)

Encore une option possible : si tu redémarres les 2 touches *⌘S* (*command S*) tenues pressées pour ouvrir la session du *Single User* (session de *terminal* en mode texte) --> est-ce que tu as un affichage à l'écran = écran noir sur lequel défilent des lignes de logs de démarrage blanches ?


----------



## bertrand92300 (17 Août 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Encore une option possible : si tu redémarres les 2 touches *⌘S* (*command S*) tenues pressées pour ouvrir la session du *Single User* (session de *terminal* en mode texte) --> est-ce que tu as un affichage à l'écran = écran noir sur lequel défilent des lignes de logs de démarrage blanches ?


Non, malheureusement ni rétroéclairage du clavier ni allumage d'écran, ni rétroéclairage de la pomme. Je dois appuyer sur le bouton Marche quelques secondes, attendre, et rallumer comme expliqué plus haut


----------



## macomaniac (17 Août 2021)

Je te conseillerais de porter ton Mac dans un magasin agréé Apple pour un diagnostic.

- faute d'un démarrage indépendant > on ne peut pas réparer le volume *PAUL* > et donc pas récupérer l'espace libre.​


----------



## bertrand92300 (19 Août 2021)

D'accord je ferai ça et reviendrai ici au cas où j'ai trouvé la solution à ce problème !

Merci encore pour ton intervention et le temps que tu as passé pour m'aider, cela me sera bien utile pour expliquer mon problème (et ne pas me faire avoir au passage !)

Bonne journée !


----------



## mdlbuz (27 Août 2021)

Bonsoir
alors moi c’est l’inverse. J’ai voulu récupérer ma partition bootcamp suite à un envoi de min macb en sav. J’avais supprimé la partition bootcamp pour l’envoyer dans le but de récupérer cet espace à son retour. 
curieusement, qd j’ai démarré la bête, windows se met en route et se répare tout seul. J’ai même récupéré aussi tous les logiciels. 
Est ce que c’est normal ça? Je précise que je n´ai jamais fait de sauvegarde de Windows.


----------

